# Heat @ Raptors, Nov. 20th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Miami Heat* (6-3) @ *Toronto Raptors* (0-9)
November 20th, 2005, 1:00 PM EST
TSN

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PAYTON, GARY" TITLE="PAYTON, GARY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/PAYTON, GARY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WADE, DWAYNE" TITLE="WADE, DWAYNE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/WADE, DWAYNE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="POSEY, JAMES" TITLE="POSEY, JAMES" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/grizzlies/POSEY, JAMES.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HASLEM, UDONIS" TITLE="HASLEM, UDONIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/HASLEM, UDONIS.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MOURNING, ALONZO" TITLE="MOURNING, ALONZO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/nets/MOURNING, ALONZO.jpg">
*Gary Payton, Dwyane Wade, James Posey, Udonis Haslem, Alonzo Mourning*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mjames0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/aawilliams0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">
*Mike James, Jalen Rose, Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh, Aaron Williams*
</center>


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't expect Sam to run the Bosh/Bonner frontcourt against the Heat. Putting A-Train on Mourning makes sense because he's got experience playing with him in New Jersey and against him in practice. Just my hypothesis.

Tough to play the Heat, but can't ask for much more than the chance to play them at home and without Shaq.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

That's awesome how the Miami players have 4 different jerseys, lol

I hope Flexo gets dunked on, it would make my WEEK... PLEASE some1 do it :gopray:


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

10 is such a lovely number...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Can't wait to hear the booing.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

10 Is A GREAT Number :sad: :no: :banghead: :upset:


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

shaq is vital. the face of the team changes (at least in _my_ head) dramatically when he's not healthy enough to play. the rest of the team isn't garbage, no, but i really don't think they'd be deserving of even a 40-win reputation without o'neal. and considering that they don't have much experience _learning_ to play without him, i'd suggest that this permutation of the team should be seen as even worse at the moment.

still, they could win, they could piggyback the dismal rep our raptors our currently fighting and easily convince themselves that tomorrow's game is a fait accompli, but hopefully sam knows how to battle those cheap thoughts and cheaper perceptions with some wisdom. he hasn't shown me that yet, i find myself begging for it more often than not, but tomorrow's another day.

hopefully friday's solid performance in boston will also give us some momentum heading in. i thought we played rather well against the celts. 

peace


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

The_Notic said:


> That's awesome how the Miami players have 4 different jerseys, lol
> 
> I hope Flexo gets dunked on, it would make my WEEK... PLEASE some1 do it :gopray:


You don't have Vince Carter, so is not going to happen. 6 blocks for Alonzo in this game.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

lets see villy or graham posterize some of these miami heat players! namely zo. lol


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Wouldn't it be nice for a 0-9 team to beat Mourning's "championship" team? I would love to see them get to the Heat today.

Plus all the boos... gotta have the boos.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> You don't have Vince Carter, so is not going to happen. 6 blocks for Alonzo in this game.


I say that he won't have more than 3, which still would be quite impressive.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

First win. 

Wade is going to tear us up but we've definitely got a shot. 

Who hasn't dunked on Zo this years?

(who has: Vince x 2, RJ, Mason, Simmons...who am I missing?)


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

My game plan would be to double DWade every time he touches the ball. Bring a quick guard to double, not a big. Then deny him the ball again as much as possible and double him if he gets it.

Make the other guys have superstar nights without him breaking down the D. Make Payton, Posey, and Walker shoot lights out from the perimeter. Make them score 60+ points as a group. Odds are they can't.

Haslem and Zo will both get 10 and 10. That's OK. Pack the paint with our 3 front line guys and double Wade with the 2 guards.

We have nobody who can keep Wade out of the paint and off the FT line in single coverage. And our team D rotations suck. So why even pretend we can play him straight up. Take the ball out of his hands. Shaq is out. JWill is out. Take Wade out and what can the Heat really do?


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

I hate those slow starts. 
We'd let them 10 pts in 4 mins, or something like that. 
Hoffa missed two FT's. 
I can hear the "boo" already.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

18-6
Wade is unreal

Calderon just took it to the Glove, beautiful


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Is Aaron Williams injured or something?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Our starters shine once again.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Gene Keady is in the house.
Hopefully MLSE hires him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

CV and JG are in.... and things get better. Just start them/


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Screw this - I'm going to hit some golf balls.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

24-13 end a 1

Raps shoot about 1% from the field
Impressive


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I really like how Hoffa played in the first. Solid defenceive presence and introducing Alonzo to a few elbows. That's what I like to see - if he can't score at least for him to play solid defence.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

onecooljew said:


> 24-13 end a 1
> 
> Raps shoot about 1% from the field
> Impressive


Erm, its actually 16%.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Slasher said:


> Erm, its actually 16%.


My mistake

3/19 from the field....

6/11 from the line...

Cmon!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't know what is the deal with Rose and Peterson.

Arn't these guys the veterans on the team?
Shouldn't they be leading the team in scoring?

They've combined for 0-7 shooting in the first. Disgusting.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

WOW Calderon


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The bag's out of the closet and at the door - they have 15 minutes to impress me or I am gone.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The bag's out of the closet and at the door - they have 15 minutes to impress me or I am gone.


Leave before it gets worse.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Come on Sam.

You know damn well that Bonner can't guard Zo.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Dorrel Wright...

My goodness...

Kid gets UP


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

were gettin killed already great here comes number 10


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

peterson finally finds his shot


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

only for walker 2 respond with2 bk 2 bk threes


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jalen Rose - Came in down by 15. We should be down by 20 shortly.

And FU rod black


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

wow i think they read slashers post 

vets warmin up


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Technical Foul on someone from the Heat (it cut to the commercials)


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Jalen Rose - Came in down by 15. We should be down by 20 shortly.
> 
> And FU rod black


Have to give Rose alot of the credit for this last run....


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ron Jeremy gets T'd up/


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Its getting interesting now. We need the team to come out of the half with a lot of energy.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Whats gotten in hoffa today he's been all over the boards and hes actually looking confident for once


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

superdude211 said:


> Whats gotten in hoffa today he's been all over the boards and hes actually looking confident for once


I like it... he's really giving it to Zo.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jun 13, 2005)

Did i see ZO actually punch hoffa in the face?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Let's GO!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

charlie just keeps missin


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

damn let it rain!!!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

i dnt think we can miss lol


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

86-85 Raps!! Yeeeaah!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

93-88 Raps.. oh man! We are absolutely killing it right now!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Raps run the break very well. Charlie V with the finish. He's continuing to impress me.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Mike James..YES!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mike James from deep!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Raptor's are unconcious!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Can't miss any more shots. CB4 off the glass. very very impressive. 18-2 run.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

98-88!!!! It's over.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

RAPTORS WIN! FINNALY!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Raptors hand Heat there first loss hip hip hooray take that you stupid heat aren't so tough now huh


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Everyone head over to the heat forum they love to come into other's forums and talk about games the heat have won it is time to give them a taste of there own medicine


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

vigilante said:


> 98-88!!!! It's over.


Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! first raptor win of the season.

I wanna celebrate man!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

im on my way to the heat forum


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Great.. just drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggg the game on..


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> Raptors hand Heat there first loss hip hip hooray take that you stupid heat aren't so tough now huh


Miami has lost 3 times this season alreaddy....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Miami .. its over. Please stop.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

im glad they got this won just for sam mitchell's sake, i thinks hes a great coach and watching him in the post-game interviews is always funny. Gonna love to hear what he has to say after this huge win.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

19 seconds left. Your down 12 soon to be 13, or 14. STOP FOULING!


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
Atlast! 
And... the Heat were held under 100 pts! :banana: :banana:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Bulls better watch out -were still right on target for the 73 win season.


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

i'm no raptors fan but i happened to listen to this game on the radio....great stuff..great game from Calderon again....congrats to your first win


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

woot we have a 40 point 4th quarter!! is that our highest scoring quarter ever this season?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Finally... :banana:

Now i'm prepared for another 9 game losing streak.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

now the raptors can see that they have the ability to win, not just win, but beat elite teams in the league.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

kindred said:


> woot we have a 40 point 4th quarter!! is that our highest scoring quarter ever this season?


very, very likely


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

celebrating like we just won the championship...whata game...!!!!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

We finally win!!!!! Yeaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

finally i mised the 4th quarter ne1 wanna fill me in lol well i missed the last 5 mins damn mutha wanted some help 

LETS GO RAPS 
bosh is the man


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Heat fan here...granted our guys fell asleep after going up early, but how were you guys 0-9 before this game. I think if everything is clicking you would give everyone in the league fits. Sure I am disappointed in my team, but you're guys really impressed me today. I'd wouldnt be surprised to see them finish above 500. Good game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What a win. A great all around effort by our team. I'm really happy we got this win before heading out to the West coast. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> Heat fan here...granted our guys fell asleep after going up early, but how were you guys 0-9 before this game. I think if everything is clicking you would give everyone in the league fits. Sure I am disappointed in my team, but you're guys really impressed me today. I'd wouldnt be surprised to see them finish above 500. Good game.


good post man, its great to see fans who can look on the positive side of things.


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

Absolute great game by the Raps. Outboarded, Outassisted the Heat with fewer turnovers.

Good to see Hoffa and Jalen have good games since Jalen has been struggling all year and Hoffa has been struggling in limited opportunites. Hoffa stayed out of foul trouble. Better C's can run circles around Hoffa but he held tough against Alonzo. Great to see.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

A lot of people are going to be surprised with Hoff after this game. But you can't expect someone to play the same way in three minutes as they do in twenty, can you? Hoff hasn't had a chance to integrate himself into the team during the flow of the game this year. He comes in and is nervous as hell because Sam watches him like a cheetah watches a wounded antelope. Sam finally gave him a chance to work through it and he wound up having an alright game.

It's not night and day between the way Hoff has played this year compared to this afternoon. He's still making mistakes, mostly due to inexperience and nerves. But he tries like hell to make a contribution on the floor.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

That was a sweet game to watch. Good to see everyone stepping up, especially against Miami.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Great game, good to finally get that first W. Bosh and James have been carrying the team and it's nice to finally see them get a win. :banana: 

Who else is with me? Mike James for Prime Minister!


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> im on my way to the heat forum


Don't bother - show more class than that if possible - it's 1 win in a long season - I'd be more encouraged by the way the team played together in the 4th owing to the cohesion evident out on the floor, Calderon's leadership and distribution @ the PG position, Villaneuva's 12 boards, Bosh's consistency, James's marksmanship, and Graham's progression as well Araujo's ability to bang in the paint if need be against another physical presence... There'll be more losses than wins, but this team provided tantalising glimpses of what the future may promise and that is more important (from this vantage point) than gloating over the win however jubiliant you may feel...

Maybe Keady's input also helped?


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

WOOT~~!! great team effort!!!

the game brought tears to my eyes... 

i can't believe i cried for the Raptors this early in the season... ><


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

What a positive game.

Jose had 8 and 9 in 24 mins!

CV was big on the glass, O glass too.

Bosh had the kind of game I want to see. 3 blks.

Graham was solid to watch again.

James just keeps pluggin.

Jalen did not suck.

Hoffa played tough, they just need to tell him to pretend he's playing Zo every game.

It will be a GREAT flight to PHX. They needed this just to realise they are not immune to winning.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

pop the bubbly and henny, i feel like i blew a load, thats how relieved i am to pick up a win


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

well today was an amazing game....i think Bosh proved MANY OF US wrong in that 3rd quarter...he really took over that game..and willed this team to victorry....so im happy with the win....Calderon has been impressing me and keeps impressing me as every game goes on

i love how Hoffa played today...i think Sam mustve read these boards...he actually gave Hoffa playing time and Hoffa proved his worth...Zo tried abusing him, but Hoff battled back..should be a big confidence booster for him...could we see more of this from him??? lets hope so...

overall a great victory and hopefully this leads to many more...but not too many....GO RAPTORS....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good Job guys! I'm so glad you got the win! Keep the W's flowing!!!!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Unforunately, I was at my grandmas for the first half, so I had to listen to the game on the radio. By the sound of it, we had an absolutely dreadful 1st quarter. It's not that we were taking too many bad shots, or not rebounding.. its that our shots just weren't falling (the presence of mourning had something to do with that). In the second quarter we played better, but still not great. We manged to cut the lead to 5.

Thoughts on the players:

Mike James made shots when we needed him too. He is a guy that I hate sometimes, because a lot of the time he is jacking up ill advised shots with 20 seconds left on the shot clock. But the man makes the big shots. You can't say anything about that.

Jose Calderon, coming off a game where he didn't get many minutes played great basketball. I love the fact that he always wants to run out on the break. Once he gets that rebound or steal, hes gone. Did a good job getting to the basket, and of course creating for his teammates. He probably averages 5-6 assists per game on the second pass. He just knows where to get the ball. If a player makes a shot one possession, Jose will make sure he gets it to him the next.

Morris Peterson was quiet. Starting off the game with quick shots, never really did anything else. Hit a couple key jumpers though. Joey Graham was decent. He still seems a little uncomfortable on the offensive end. Love when he attacks the basket. Matt Bonner was meh. He couldn't handle Mourning.

Jalen Rose was very good today, for the most part. Starting off with some quick shots, but he got to the line consistently throughout the game. Was key in the fourth.

What is there to say about Chris Bosh? He is playing like a leader now. He's playing like a star. He willed us to the win today, and most importantly, we kept getting him the ball. I mean, he played *great*. And its really good to see him block some shots. He has to get that going this season.

Charlie V was struggling from the field for the most part, but was very active on the boards. Kept it up on the offensive boards with 5. Hit key shots at key times. 

Hoffa played exactly how the coaching staff and the fans want him to play. He was battling with Alonzo all day, and wouldn't let Alonzo push him around. Played good defense and rebounded the ball. He took Alonzo out of the game with his physical play. Now let's hope this means more minutes for Hoffa.

Despite only playing 19 seconds, I just love Darrick Martins energy on the bench. Every time I look at the bench, he's up yelling at our players (specifically Jose). Good veteran leader.

GREAT to finally get that monkey off our back. I can't imagine how the players feel. Makes the plane trip a lot easier, I'm sure.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

Hoffa did rise to the challenge in todays game and did help the Raps to earn their first W of the season...

BUT


Im pretty sure if he plays the way he did today against 93% of the league he'd pick up 3 early personals and never see the floor again. Why? Zo was playing just as physical and you know the refs aren't going to call him for being "too physical". And in order to keep things fair they let Hoff do the same. Against other less physical/weaker centers Hoff doesnt get a chance. Its unfair and lame but that's usually what happens. Seems the only way he gets to play is if the other teams center is big, strong and very physical.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

great posts great 2 see sum happy raptors fans myself very much included


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

That was a great game. I'm glad to get that first win before the road trip.

The Mike James / Rafer Alston trade is making Babs look like frick'n wizard in my eyes.

Hoffa did a good job today and surprise! He played more.

And what more can you say about Bosh other then he is a great player, and should be an all-star.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

djmyte said:


> Hoffa did rise to the challenge in todays game and did help the Raps to earn their first W of the season...
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


the funny thing is i was thinking the same thing...its kinda makes sense why that happens and why Hoff went crazy on that west coast trip last year...could it be that Hoffa doesnt realize how strong he really is..and he imposes his strength on weaker players without knowing...or i could be reaching for a plausible scape goat....the key to this answer will be when Hoff matches up with Brad Miller...who is as much of a bad *** as hoff is..i think hoff is easily easily one of the top 5 strongest players in the league...


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

First, congrats to the Raps. They definitely deserved a win. Never quit, always worked hard. Hopefully this will take the huge pressure off them and let them develop as a team.

I think we all knew the Mike James for Rafer deal was solid, but man is it looking like the steal of the year.

Hoff finally got some PT. He played the same in his first 3 minutes as he has in other games, like DET where he banged with BenW and boxed him out well. But this time Sam let him play more minutes and even went back to him in the 3rd Q. Helped solidify our D and keep guys off our boards.

I was waiting to see what Sam would do when the Heat started to pound the ball into Zo in the 4th Q, but to my shock they never even tried it. Wade got stubborn and tried to do it all himself. He will learn, just like Jordan did.

Villy was quiet but continued to rebound the ball well. Nice to see that.

Rose's stat line is misleading. Didn't play well. Hit that one big 3pt shot in the 4th Q and the rest were FT's when the heat started fouling intentionally. Very poor start to the game and Sam really cut his minutes down.

Calderon was great. Even a high flying offensive rebound. Very patient in setting up our O down the stretch and getting the right guy the ball.

Bosh was great. Low post moves getting better and better. And 3 blocks were nice to see. If he can back up our perimeter defenders like that they can be aggressive on the outside.

Now the media can lay off the Raps for a while. Didn't even get close to the record and they were chirping about it for a week.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good game...can't take anything away from your team for coming out and winning a game most would expect they'd get killed in....

I'd hope we beat you by 30 next time though....

glad to see Mike James, a former Heat and a guy I met while he was just trying to make a team, and talked to many times over the years, doing very well...


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> good game...can't take anything away from your team for coming out and winning a game most would expect they'd get killed in....
> *
> I'd hope we beat you by 30 next time though....*
> 
> glad to see Mike James, a former Heat and a guy I met while he was just trying to make a team, and talked to many times over the years, doing very well...


nothing wrong in some healthy competition brother!!!!


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Check out all the Rap fans that is posting, also the ACC was pretty packed mostly cause of Shaq, but had the Raps lost that game I'm pretty sure there would've been a standing ovation, sure the Raps lose a lot but fans respect the hardwork and dedication they put into each game. Great way to end the weekend, too bad the Argos are gonna lose.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

F***ing A!!!!!!! Haven't watched the game yet but watching the highlites at NBA.com I was ecstatic. Had a feeling that we'd win this game and the boys really came through, especially for Sam. As understanding as Rob and co might be about losing games this season, starting the season with a 20 game losing streak is going to bring anyone's job into jeopardy. I also had the feeling that Mitchell was going to start giving Hoffa a little longer leash, I just didn't know when that day would come. It's just one win but it seems like this young team is coming together, and that probably even includes Jalen in some capacity. We just needed this win so bad- everyone, from the players to management to the fans- and damn it feels good. A win at home against a pretty powerful team really rights the ship and will do wonders for the team's morale. Today is a good example of why watching a rebuilding team can be just as rewarding as a winning, veteran team. Do you love this team or what?

Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiceeeeeeee

i knew we'd put it all together one of these games, hopefully this gives the team alot of confidence.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow i was at the game, and then i went over to the Skydome to watch the argos, but the Raps game was sick, finally a win and it was long over due we had played 3 very good basketball games and came up short. I was glad to see that we continued to go to Bosh down the stretch.

I hate to say it after a win but i noticed a fault in Charlie's game, it seems that he has fallen in love with the 3. It is fine now that he is making them but it wont be when he hits a slump. he needs to go back to attacking the net when he has it on the perimiter


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> good game...can't take anything away from your team for coming out and winning a game most would expect they'd get killed in....
> 
> I'd hope we beat you by 30 next time though....
> 
> glad to see Mike James, a former Heat and a guy I met while he was just trying to make a team, and talked to many times over the years, doing very well...


 and with shaq in the lineup you probably will


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

madman said:


> I hate to say it after a win but i noticed a fault in Charlie's game, it seems that he has fallen in love with the 3. It is fine now that he is making them but it wont be when he hits a slump. he needs to go back to attacking the net when he has it on the perimiter


I think that he's still figuring out where to position himself offensively - that one drive where he was stuffed initially, but then came back strong w/ a determined layup spoke volumes and ought to keep defences honest when he spots up for a 3 - I don't think the staff will allow him to rely solely on the 3 and given his outspoken penchant for wanting to scoop up rebounds, it shouldn't become as hot a topic as it was w/ Vince...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

the orrentay is uptay...

seeya


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

Is Flexo officially Public Enemy #1???????

Because I hate this guy more than anyone in the NBA by faar.... He not only is a huge douche in general for what he did to us, but I just hate his attitude/demeanor


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

congrats toronto, you guys won a game a majority of people would have youd get killed in!

congrats on the first win!!



P.S.

-I miss Mike James and Rafer Alston sucks(hated the trade since day 1)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The_Notic said:


> Is Flexo officially Public Enemy #1???????


Probably #2, though he's worse than the other guy because he's screwed two teams.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

jus' throw ya hans in the aya and wave those MO FO's like ya jus don't caya..


somebody say --- ho yaya.

:banana: :banana: :banana: 

banker gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood raps win!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

madman said:


> I hate to say it after a win but i noticed a fault in Charlie's game, it seems that he has fallen in love with the 3. It is fine now that he is making them but it wont be when he hits a slump. he needs to go back to attacking the net when he has it on the perimiter


I didn't see the game, but the box score says that he only attempted one 3 pointer?


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh man...I LOVE IT. I got banned from the Heat Board so im just coming to say good job Raptors, and nice try Miami :biggrin: 


p.s Is there any reason Arujo and Bonner are in the NBA...seriously?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations guys! Good win for your team! :clap:


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> p.s Is there any reason Arujo and Bonner are in the NBA...seriously?


Did you happen to watch Araujo play today, or Bonner play at all...seriously?

Neither are stars, but there are far worse players hanging around the league than those two. What Bonner brings to the table, he brings it with 110% intensity and effort night in night out. The same cannot be said of a good amount of other players. A hustler with a deadly jumper when given the proper open looks.

Hoffa's got a long way to go, but one only needs to look at today's performance, amongst others, to see what he can bring to the team.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> I didn't see the game, but the box score says that he only attempted one 3 pointer?


 not just this game, the last couple, it seems to me that he has attempted more 3s then i like, but he is making them so i wont complain


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Woot woot, missed the game yesterday, but got the game in an hour later on. Soo sweeet, Bosh played liek a bonafide superstar, and after a slow start in the first two games is really playing well. I think we should start Jose and James in the back court, and bring mo in off the bench at the 2.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Damn, I caught the first half of this game, and just as the Raptors started picking it up in the second, I had to leave. Whatever, it was great... I saw the score on a TV at the McDonalds in some town two hours away later on at night... and what a feeling - first McDonalds meal in over a month AND the Raptors win in the same day? Can't get much better than that...


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Bud - Is it true that they have McLobster out in eastern Canada?

Great win for the Raps, should be a huge confindence boost, even though Shaq was not present.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Not here but yeah apparently they do in like Nova Scotia. Weird...


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Bud - Is it true that they have *McLobster* out in eastern Canada?


And what exactly is in the McLobster? Inquiring minds would like to know - the sound of it alone is pretty unappealing...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Just what you think it is. Apparently it's good though, I dunno... lol.

BTW - when did they change up the McDeals? I was so hyped to get a Quarter Pounder with Cheese meal, but then I saw they changed it up with the two cheeseburgers?! WTF is this?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Unknownone said:


> And what exactly is in the McLobster? Inquiring minds would like to know - the sound of it alone is pretty unappealing...


From what I hear its available seasonally on the menu.

Did a search on google... here is the recipe I found. check out topsecretrecipes.com and search for lobster.

lobster meat with mayo on a hoagie.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had a McLobster, like 5 years ago in PEI.....I though it was gross...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

the fans were tremendous last night. fantastic. i thought bosh was a bona fide star, too, he was the most dangerous player on the floor (imo). hoffa was effective all game and mourning was clearly distracted throughout- trying to bully his checks like a 13 yr old boy. well done, hoff.

this game was huge. good job, boys. let's turn it around now.

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Just watched the game and man that felt good. Obviously didn't start well again but we battled through it and took over down the stretch. Bosh played great, Hoffa battled like he can and ripped down some fierce rebounds, and the guards actually performed. Passing was much better and we did a good job of getting the ball in good position. Rebounding has improved as I expected it would, and defense...got a few stops. 

Our first round rooks didn't score very well- Joey missing his midrange butter and Charlie struggling around the hoop- but they still contributed. Calderon came back strong and continues his great play with Mike James. Jalen's contribution was much needed, both by the team and by him. Bonner hit a few shots. 

Back to Hoffa, watching him battle against Mourning made my day. He not catching and finishing like he should, just yet but I loved seeing him go straight up over people and try to dunk it off two feet. He did job and I hope Sam sticks with him for the rest of the season. He might struggle against the Suns' uptempo game but I think Sam should establish his rotation- start Hoffa and Charlie V off the bench. 

Man, I can't wait for Calderon's first huge dunk (in the ACC especially). That put back was sweet.

Great bloody win. I love this team.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Finally saw the game, and finally a win for us. 

Great performance by Chris Bosh. When he got it going, he was just unstoppable, with his baby-hooks, turnaround jumpers, stepback jumpshots, to the hoop... the whole package man. 

Charlie V, even with his shot not on, he was very active on the boards, especially on the offensive boards, so credit to him. And Jose... What can I say, the more I see him play, the more I like him. Just love his unselfishness and passing ability. Good game. 

But really man, major props to Hoffa. Physical, aggressive play from him, against Zo. That was great, had a few good boards as well, but just his physicalness and not shying from physical contact, that really impressed me out there.


----------

